

US DOJ Subpoenas my Twitter Account Info - hornokplease
http://rop.gonggri.jp/?p=442

======
hornokplease
Note: I copied the title exactly from the original post, but according to
Declan McCullagh of CNet, Twitter was served with a court order not a
subpoena:

<http://twitter.com/#!/declanm/status/23625686077935616>

He writes of the distinction here:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20027893-281.html>

_Buchanan's order isn't a traditional subpoena. Rather, it's what's known as a
2703(d) order, which allows police to obtain certain records from a Web site
or Internet provider if they are "relevant and material to an ongoing criminal
investigation."_

